# Anglo-Saxon = αγγλοσαξονικός (ΟΧΙ αγγλοσαξωνικός)



## nickel (Jan 15, 2010)

*Σάξονες, σαξονικός, αγγλοσαξωνικός αγγλοσαξονικός*

* ἐφεξῆς δὲ ἐπὶ τὸν αὐχένα τῆς Κιμβρικῆς Χερσονήσου Σάξονες (Πτολεμαίος)
* ξύμμαχοι προθυμότατοι Φράγγοι καὶ Σάξονες (Ιουλιανός)
* Τοὺς γὰρ Σάξονας αὐτίκα καὶ τοὺς Σαξόνων ἡγεμόνας Λαντοῦλφόν τε καὶ Οὐέλκον μεταπεμψάμενος (Άννα Κομνηνή)
* Σελβικὸν καλούμενον κλῖμα κατὰ τὴν τῆς ἁλμυρίδος θάλασσαν Φράγκοι τε καὶ Σάξονες ἔθνη Κελτικὰ διετάραττον (Κωνσταντίνος ο Πορφυρογέννητος)
* Ἀλαμαννοὺς καὶ Σάξονας (Ζώσιμος)
* Σάξονες, ἔθνος οἰκοῦν ἐν τῇ Κιμβρικῇ χερρονήσῳ (Στέφανος Βυζάντιος)

*Saxo,* Saxŏnis, Σάξων. Saxŏnes, um, πληθ. οι Σάξονες, έθνος Γερμανικόν. (Λατινικό λεξικό Κουμανούδη)

Στη Μεγάλη Ελληνική Εγκυκλοπαίδεια, λήμματα:
Σάξονες, Σαξονία, σαξονικός, σαξόνιος, σαξονίτης, Σάξων θηλ. Σαξονίς βλ. Σάξονες, Σάξων ο γραμματικός.
Αγγλοσαξονικά χρονικά, Αγγλοσαξονικαί αρχαιότητες, Αγγλοσαξονική γλώσσα, Αγγλοσάξονες.
Και ένα λάθος:
Σαξώνων νήσοι: κατά τον Πτολεμαίον κ.λπ. και στη συνέχεια, στο παράθεμα από τον Πτολεμαίο βλέπουμε ότι το σωστό είναι «Σαξόνων τρεις». (Τρία νησάκια στις εκβολές του Έλβα.)

Δημητράκος:
*σαξονικός –ή –όν *ο ανήκων ή αναφερόμενος εις την Σαξονίαν ή τους Σάξονας 

Σταματάκος:
σαξονικός, Σάξων, –ονος, θηλ. Σαξονίς

Πάπυρος-Larousse-Britannica, λήμματα:
Σάξονες, Σαξονία, Σαξονία-Άνχαλτ, Κάτω Σαξονία, Πρωσική Σαξονία, δουκάτα Σαξονίας, Σαξονική δυναστεία, Σάξων ο Γραμματικός
Αγγλοσάξονες, Αγγλοσαξονική, αγγλοσαξονική γραφή, αγγλοσαξονική τέχνη, αγγλοσαξονικό δίκαιο.
Και ένα λάθος:
Σαξώνια Βαθμίδα ή Σαξώνιο (υποδιαίρεση του Μέσου Περμίου)

Πάπυρος, λεξικό, λήμματα:
αγγλοσαξονικός, Σάξονας, σαξονικός, σαξόνιος («σαξόνια βαθμίδα» ή, απλώς, «το σαξόνιο») αλλά και 
σαξώνιος -α, -ο, Ν· (εσφ. γρφ·) βλ. σαξόνιος. (Να τα πουν στην Εγκυκλοπαίδεια...)

ΛΝΕΓ, λήμματα:
Αγγλοσάξονας, αγγλοσαξονικός
Σάξονας [Σαξόνων], σαξονικός, Σαξονία.

ΛΚΝ, λήμματα:
αγγλοσαξονικός, σαξονικός (που ανήκει ή αναφέρεται στη Σαξονία ή στους Σάξονες).
Λάθος στο λήμμα *γιάνκης*: «ονομασία κατοίκου των HΠA που έχει *αγγλοσαξωνική καταγωγή».

Γεωργακάς, αγγλοσαξονικός (με πολλές συμφράσεις).

Ετυμολογικό (ΕΛΝΕΓ)
*Σάξονας*
< λόγ. [1800] _Σάξονες_, μεταφορά τού αγγλ. _Saxon(s)_, ονομασίας των βορειογερμανικών φύλων που εγκαταστάθηκαν στις Βρετανικές Νήσους τον 5ο και 6ο αι. μ.Χ. Το όν. προέρχεται από παλ. αγγλ. _Seaxan_ (πληθ.) < υστλατ. _Saxones_ (ενικός _Saxo_, -_ōnis_), ίσως αρχ. γερμ. *_sahsa-m_- «πολεμικό μαχαίρι».
*Σαξονία*, λόγ. [1758], μεταφορά τού αγγλ. _Saxony_ 
*σαξον-ικός*, λόγ. [1874].

[ΣΝίκελ: Έχω πρόβλημα με το μακρό -_ō_- τού _Saxōnis_ επειδή μπορεί να προκαλέσει συζήτηση σε λάθος κατεύθυνση. Το λατινικά μου λεξικά έχουν _Saxŏnis_.]

Ορθογραφικό:
*Σαξονία ή Σαξωνία;*
Από το εθνωνύμιο _Σάξων_, γεν. _Σάξονος_ (πβ. λατινικό _Saxones_), παράγεται το τοπωνύμιο _Σαξονία_, γραφόμενο κανονικά με –_ο_–. Παλαιότερα, ωστόσο, γράφτηκε και με –_ω_– (_Σαξωνία_) υπό την επίδραση άλλων τοπωνυμίων της Ελληνικής σε –_ωνία_, πβ. _Λακωνία, Σιθωνία_.

Παράκληση, λοιπόν:
*αγγλοσαξονικός
του Σάξονα του Γραμματικού
σαξόνια βαθμίδα*

Δεν υπάρχουν δύο τύποι. Υπογραμμίζουμε τα –_ω_– με κόκκινο μολύβι. Τα της Βικιπαίδειας:
Αγγλοσαξωνικό δίκαιο, Σάξωνες, Σαξωνία και άλλα, ας διορθωθούν να μη στραβώνουν κόσμο. Δεν είναι εναλλακτικοί τύποι, είναι ορθογραφικά λάθη. Όπως ο _άξων_ στην καθαρεύουσα, _του άξονος_, ο _άξονας_ στη δημοτική, και ο _αξονικός_ δεν έχουν εναλλακτικές ορθογραφίες.

*Μεταφραστικά:*
Anglo-Saxon(s) = Αγγλοσάξονας, Αγγλοσάξονες, αγγλοσαξονικός (χωρίς ενωτικό!)
Saxon(s) = Σάξονας, Σάξονες, σαξονικός
Saxony = Σαξονία
Kingdom of Saxony = Βασίλειο της Σαξονίας
Anglo-Saxon law = αγγλοσαξονικό δίκαιο (άλλο από το common law)
Saxonian = σαξόνια βαθμίδα, σαξόνιο
Anglo-Saxon Chronicle = Αγγλοσαξονικό χρονικό
Saxony-Anhalt = Σαξονία-Άνχαλτ
Saxo Grammaticus = Σάξων ο Γραμματικός


----------



## Palavra (Jan 15, 2010)

nickel said:


> *Σάξονες, σαξονικός, αγγλοσαξωνικός*


Σίγουρα; Μήπως όχι; :)


----------



## nickel (Jan 15, 2010)

Επιτέλους! Όλο και κάποιος τα διαβάζει (εκτός αν σταμάτησες εκεί...). ;)


----------



## Palavra (Jan 15, 2010)

Μφφφφφφφφφφ... Όχι, βέβαια! Και πάλι καλά, γιατί τόσα χρόνια με ωμέγα το γράφω


----------



## sarant (Feb 15, 2011)

Ξαναφέρνω το θέμα στην επικαιρότητα γιατί διάβασα κάπου ότι η γραφή με ωμέγα είναι προτιμότερη, παρόλο που ο τύπος Σάξονες, Σαξονία απαντά από το 1800, επειδή, λέει, πρέπει να τηρήσουμε το μακρό ο της λατινικής λ. Saxo, έστω και μέσω αγγλικών. 

Η άποψη αυτή κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη είναι πολλαπλά λαθεμένη. Πρώτον, δεν είναι βέβαιο ότι το λατινικό ο είναι μακρό. Δεύτερον, σε όλη την αρχαία και τη βυζαντινή γραμματεία δεν υπάρχει ούτε μία εμφάνιση με ωμέγα, αλλά παντού, είτε στον Πτολεμαίο είτε στην Κομνηνή είτε στον Πορφυρογέννητο βρίσκει κανείς, μόνο, Σάξονες με όμικρον. Καταντάει αστείο να θέλουμε να γίνουμε αυθεντικότεροι από τον Πτολεμαίο!

Ούτε είναι σωστό να λέμε ότι ακολουθούμε το κλιτικό παράδειγμα Πλάτων, Πλάτωνος. Υπάρχει και το άξων άξονος.


----------



## Earion (Feb 15, 2011)

Ένα λεπτό, ας μη βιαζόμαστε. Πρώτα πρώτα, για να μην υπάρχει παρεξήγηση, τάσσομαι υπέρ του Σάξονες.

Αλλά ας έχουμε υπόψη ότι η κατάληξη --ones, που δίνει ονόματα λαών τόσο στα λατινικά όσο και στα ελληνικά, άλλοτε με τόνο στο /ο/ άλλοτε όχι, έχει δώσει ονόματα και με όμικρον (περισσότερα;) και με ωμέγα.
Μια πολύ βιαστική αναζήτηση δίνει τα εξής: 
Μακεδόνες
Πελαγόνες
Μυρμιδόνες
Ισσηδόνες
Χελιδόνες
Καληδόνες
Βυλλίονες
Παίονες
Πίκτονες (ή Πικτάβιοι) > Poitiers
Λίγγονες
Παννόνιοι​Αλλά: Εβούρωνες
Νασαμώνες​Επαμφοτερίζοντα:
Σένονες, Σένωνες > Σενονία (ΜΕΕ)
Σάντονες, Σάντωνες, Σάντωνοι (ΜΕΕ)​Και εκτός συναγωνισμού (καθότι συνηρημένο, το βάζω απλώς για το ωραίον του πράγματος):
ΙάFονες > Ίωνες​
Ποιος είναι αυτός που επιχειρηματολογεί ότι πρέπει να διστηρείται το μακρό /ο/ της λατινικής;


----------



## nickel (Feb 15, 2011)

Earion said:


> Ένα λεπτό, ας μη βιαζόμαστε.


Δεν βιάζεται κανείς. Φοβήθηκες ότι θα αλλάξουμε τους _Λάκωνες_; :)


----------



## Zazula (Feb 15, 2011)

Δεν ξέρω για τους _Λάκωνες_, αλλά μήπως το ωμέγα στους _Ιάπωνες_ (και στους _Πολωνούς_);


----------



## Palavra (Feb 15, 2011)

Εγώ πάλι σε αυτό το φόρουμ συνειδητοποιώ καθημερινά πόσα ΔΕΝ ξέρω...


----------



## sarant (Feb 15, 2011)

Δεν έχει σημασία ποιος είναι αυτός που επιμένει ότι πρέπει να διατηρείται το μακρό o της λατινικής, άλλωστε δεν είναι μόνο ένας. Βέβαια, είναι παράλογο -μεταξύ άλλων θα έπρεπε να γράφουμε "κώστος" (όπως γράφουμε Κώστας -ωχ, δίνω ιδέες).


----------



## nickel (Feb 15, 2011)

Χάριν πληρότητας, αν και υπάρχει ήδη το Λατινοελληνικό του, αξίζει να προστεθεί και η εγγραφή στη _Συναγωγή_ του Κουμανούδη: 
*Σάξονες*, οι. Δ. Ν. Δάρβ. 1800. Η δια του ω γραφή της λέξεως, ως και των αυτής παραγώγων δεν είναι ορθή.​
Ακολουθείται από τα λήμματα *Σαξονία, Σαξονικός, Σαξονόφρονες*.

Ευχαριστώ τον φίλο μας για την επισήμανση.


----------



## Earion (Feb 15, 2011)

Φαντάζομαι --γιατί δεν θέλω να ψάξω-- ότι οι ισχυριζόμενοι τη διατήρηση του λατινικού μακρού ή βραχέος κινούνται στην ίδια λογική με εκείνους που λένε να διατηρούμε τους αντικατοπτρισμούς της αρχαίας στα αντιδάνεια από τις νεότερες γλώσσες, π.χ. τσηρώτο, τζύρος κ.τ.τ.


----------



## nickel (Nov 28, 2011)

nickel said:


> Τα της Βικιπαίδειας:
> Αγγλοσαξωνικό δίκαιο, Σάξωνες, Σαξωνία και άλλα, ας διορθωθούν να μη στραβώνουν κόσμο. Δεν είναι εναλλακτικοί τύποι, είναι ορθογραφικά λάθη.


Δυστυχώς, δεν έχουν διορθωθεί ακόμα. Τώρα υπάρχει ωστόσο στο φόρουμ (την «Αγορά») της Βικιπαίδειας η παρακάτω σημείωση του Dr Moshe:
[Ανανέωση του παραπάνω συνδέσμου: https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Βικιπ....CE.A3.CE.B1.CE.BE.CE.BF.CE.BD.CE.AF.CE.B1.3B ]

Αγαπητοί φίλοι, είναι απολύτως αναμενόμενο να επιδιώκεται ορθογραφική ομοιομορφία στο άρθρο και χαίρομαι που αυτό επισημαίνεται παραπάνω. Ως προς το συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα θα ήθελα να προσθέσω μία σκέψη, ελπίζω χρήσιμη.
Τα κυριωνύμια _Σάξονες, σαξονικός_ απαντούν γραμμένα με -_ο_- ήδη από τον 2ο αι. μ.Χ. (επί παραδείγματι στον Κλαύδιο Πτολεμαίο και στον Μαρκιανό), πράγμα λογικό επειδή το υστερολατινικό _Saxo_ σχηματίζει γενική _Saxonis_ με βραχύ -ο-. Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις, όταν δηλ. πρόκειται για γραφές καθιερωμένες πριν από τον ιωτακισμό και την ισοχρονία, είναι συνετό να διατηρούμε την καλύτερα παραδεδομένη γραφή, η οποία στην προκειμένη περίπτωση είναι και η απλούστερη. Συνεπώς, μπορούμε χωρίς δισταγμό να γράψουμε _Σάξονες, Σαξονία_ και _σαξονικός_. Ευχαριστώ


----------

